# KreatureKid's Halloween Nightmare!!!!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you guys seen this new kit from KreatureKid?
































































Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

More Pics

































































Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

And even more Shots...















[/quote]

This was a Hit at Wonderfest!!!
Gotta get my hands on this one:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

CRAP ! Where were these when I was still active in modeling ? Great bunch of kits.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Man, those are hilarious! I laughed!

Where can these be found?


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Those are really cool. Love the vintage references, like the Horrible Hamilton helmet on that kid. Are they styrene or resin or what?


Sean


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

http://monsterkidclassichorrorforum.yuku.com/topic/37893

Great kits!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a note from Adam on these Resin Kits...
Hey Everyone!, I am now accepting payment for the Halloween Nightmare model kits. Due to the amount of orders I am receiving, sending payment now will secure a kit for you from this limited run of models. 
The first 10 orders will be shipped in approximately 2-3 weeks. The second run of 10 will be shipped within 3-4 weeks. 
The creature kids costume, Halloween bag, and space helmet all come with stickers. I wanted to get the art work on these exact! So no major paint work required. 

I would say there about 1/6 maybe? Each monster is about 12" tall and each kid is about 6-7" tall. And the total length of all connected bases is 30" HUGE display!! lol


If you would like to purchase a kit, please contact me with your Name, Address, and Phone Number along with your paypal address so I can send an invoice. If you would like to make payment by check, please contact me and i'll send you my mailing address. 

Prices are as follows:
Shock monster & creature kid- $200 + $25 shipping
Ghoul & space kid- $200+ $25 shipping
Mummy & lone ranger- $200+ $25 shipping
Melting man & Lobo- $200+ $25 shipping
All four kits-$750+ $40 shipping
you will receive and unbuilt and unpainted model kit




Thanks again! Adam Dougherty (The KreatureKid) 


This dio is huge and a perfect Halloween Tribute Kit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

These are awesome kits, I ordered one and hope to get them all. My favorite new kits at WF '11.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Simply amazing! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

y'know, thats the first sculpt of the shock monster that really looks like the famous drawing of the shock monster mask (the actual mask looked lousy, so that doesnt count.)

and isnt that mummy based on the old collegeville mask? or is it the old action figure?

now that i realize that, im betting the zombie comes from some 1960's/70s source too.

LOVE the figures, hate the bases.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Too bad a major manufacturer didn't hook up with the guy who created these kits to distribute them to a larger market- they are little works of art. I think these would appeal to lots of people and would sell well as styrene kits.

They are nice but I can't justify that price tag.

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The base interlocks to create a street scene and I read that they just haven't been painted yet, except for the Mummy base...lots of leaves asphalt and a concrete sidewalk on Halloween night...I love this dio but I'm going to have to win a lottery in order to get all four kits...and I heard that there may be a fifth kit in the mix that would fit right in... a monster girl and a trick r treater girl....
hmmmm....hey maybe I can sell a couple of empty Aurora Monster Model Boxes to give me the cash 
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i also love all these kits.. but $750 and then post on top!.. pitty Moebius or Atlantis won't be putting these out in styrene!... they would go like hotcakes!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sean and Ian...You guys are so right...These in Styrene at even $40.00 each would sell like hotcakes and not just to us...I believe these would have a broader appeal to all those Halloween Freaks also ( I meant 'Halloween Freaks' in a nice way, I'm also one of those)
Hey Atlantis and Moebius...are you guys reading this?
I wonder if Adam Dougherty has given any of this any thought???
I just emailed him and asked if these kits might be made in Styrene in the future and I await his reply....
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got a response from Adam and he would love to see these done in Styrene :thumbsup:
OK lads.... who can we convince to make these ???
I can see it now...Moebius/Atlantis/Monarch/Polar Lights/Somebody Presents The Halloween Nightmare Series...by Adam Dougherty
I know I wouldn't hesitate to snag all of these kits in styrene right now for under Two Bills....
What do you guys think?
Denis


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Sean and Ian...You guys are so right...These in Styrene at even $40.00 each would sell like hotcakes and not just to us...I believe these would have a broader appeal to all those Halloween Freaks also ( I mean t'Halloween Freaks' in a nice way, I'm also one of those)
> Hey Atlantis and Moebius...are you guys reading this?
> I wonder if Adam Dougherty has given any of this any thought???
> I just emailed him and asked if these kits might be made in Styrene in the future and I await his reply....
> Mcdee


Totally agree. I think he should contact Moebius, Atlantis, Monarch, Pegasus, Round 2, etc, etc, etc. 

Seriously, these would SELL. I'd but them all if they were more reasonably priced in styrene. And I'm certain lots of other people would too.

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Frank from Moebius figures it wouldn't sell as many kits as we'd like to believe, and being in the business he should know...Still I'd like to think it would do alright and sell lots!...I guess any new idea for a kit is a gamble...but this dio is getting pretty good and Great reviews on 4 different Boards that I know of...I say give it a chance :thumbsup:
Damn ...I know I'd buy them all!
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd buy them too. In fact, I'd buy at least two. My sister loves Halloween, and these kits built up would make an ideal Christmas or birthday present for her. 
They're awesome kits, but at $750 for the set or $200 apiece, there is no way I could afford them. Maybe whoever put out the Silly Surfers and Weirdos would take a chance.

And thanks for those terrific pictures of the built-ups!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It was my pleasure to post these pictures, (I asked Adam Dougherty if I could first!)...The Silly Surfers and Weirdos idea crossed my mind also...
The Halloween angle would work out I think and stores like Michaels, that go absolutely Ape over Halloween could also stock these...
I know right now it's just wishful thinking, but maybe Mega1 and Atlantis could start a poll on these sweet kits:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm going to do everything it takes to get a set of these:thumbsup:
I'm going to get a set of Resin and hopefully someday a Styrene set..
Gotta start saving...and fast:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

If major companies sell Three Stooges kits, repro knights, repro soldiers, repro pirate guns, basically all the repro figure kits, then I don't see why would these sell any less. But hey, I'm just one of those guys who actually buys kits. 

Sean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you any more Sean:thumbsup:
in all honesty I'm repopped out...
Time for some New kits and New blood on this playing field...
Adam Dougherty has proven himself to be a Great Sculptor and these kits Rock!...
Mcdee


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

These are really imaginative and fun. I would put out $30 or $40 for a styrene kit. It's a shame the major companies won't take a risk on new designs. Big Frankie and Dr Jekyll would never sell remember?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> these kits Rock!...


Yes they do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

These are amazing, nostalgic- perfect!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

These are really great kits and bring back many fond memories of Halloween when I was growing up, or at least what I would have like to have seen on the streets while trick or treating. But I can see a company like Moebius being very reluctant to take a chance. Unfortunately I think it is likely a very limited market. First off kids these days pretty much don't build models while when I was a kid almost everyone I was friends with built at least two or three. Then if they did are they interested in a nostalgia model like these with a Halloween from the 50s/60s? And how many of us adults would buy them? Of course all of us modeling geeks on Hobbytalk modeling forum would in an instant but how many others? If these were built ups, like my Hawthorne Village Universal Monster Halloween sets, they would probably sell quite well at Michael's, etc. As for me, I would want to build and finish them myself. And Adam's price is not too bad for what he has done and put into these but as others have said, at $800 for a set or $200 a piece I simply cannot purchase them at this time. I will keep them in mind and if I suddenly get some extra cash I will consider it. Styrene even at $40 a pop and I'd buy the whole set over a 4 month time frame.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well like SpaceCrawler said... If major companies sell Three Stooges kits, repro knights, repro soldiers, repro pirate guns, basically all the repro figure kits, then I don't see why would these sell any less. 
...and again I know this is wishful thinking...but I think these would do well also.
I've also contacted Atlantis and they are looking at the situation...
Mcdee


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

mcdougall said:


> Well like SpaceCrawler said... If major companies sell Three Stooges kits, repro knights, repro soldiers, repro pirate guns, basically all the repro figure kits, then I don't see why would these sell any less.
> ...and again I know this is wishful thinking...but I think these would do well also.
> I've also contacted Atlantis and they are looking at the situation...
> Mcdee


Yeah, I mean what is the audience for a 1950s sculpt of a rather static looking 1/8 scale knight? Or those repro Glo-head monster kits that just came out? Or even Monster Scenes, that by comparison to these Kreature Kid kits, are quite boring?

I mean, I love repro kits (just for the nostalgia factor) and I own almost all of them, but if major companies think some of these rather tame figure kits would sell, I think these Kreature Kid kits would be a big hit. 

Sean


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Well like SpaceCrawler said... If major companies sell Three Stooges kits, repro knights, repro soldiers, repro pirate guns, basically all the repro figure kits, then I don't see why would these sell any less.
> ...and again I know this is wishful thinking...but I think these would do well also.
> I've also contacted Atlantis and they are looking at the situation...
> Mcdee


Hey Denis,

I hope you can convince the guys at Atlantis to do these, I'd buy a set even at $50 a kit. The thing about the Stooges and repro kits is that those are being made from molds that are already available cutting out a huge part of the up front cost. Making the molds for these Halloween kits would be very costly which I think is the major reason it would be difficult to get them into production as a new styrene kit. Certainly you would sell quite a few but would it be enough to pay off the setup costs? Not trying to be negative or a pain in the ***. Just saying a company needs to be fairly certain of profitability. If they were made on the quality scale of the Hawk kits I wonder if that would get the cost down enough. However even Hawk is simply using old molds for their current kits. Atlantis was looking for new ideas so if these weren't too intricate to turn into styrene they would be the most likely company to do it I will admit.

Bob K.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics! Man, I really love those,...but the car needs tires...sigh

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*5000 Post !*

:thumbsup:You're right about the molds Bob...I know Adam has them in rubber for his Resin kit, and I'm not sure how one would turn that into a metal mold?
I also don't know the cost and the break even point. Pegasus has put out a lot of War of the World kits lately ...I wonder if those sales worked in their favour?...
Well here's hoping Atlantis might be interested :thumbsup:
I mean...That's the buisness they're in...
Mcdee

Milestone 5000 post !


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

those are some kool little kits.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe the folks at LeMax....they do all the little halloween and christmas village stuff you get at Michaels.....


Steve


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Denncom, maybe? Their Dungeon and Animal Pit kits were originally resin kits, so they have some insight into the molding process. It might take a year or two, but if we keep pleading... maybe the squeaky wheel will get greased.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> Denncom, maybe? Their Dungeon and Animal Pit kits were originally resin kits, so they have some insight into the molding process. It might take a year or two, but if we keep pleading... maybe the squeaky wheel will get greased.


Actually, Revell still has most of the molds for both the Dungeon and Animal Pit.
Where do you think the resin kits came from?
They came from styrene test shots of the original Aurora tooling.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool.
Wish they were in styrene.


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and support for these kits!

Im trying to see if I can find a way to make these painted statues, or styrene kits. I want to get these produced at a large number and get the cost down for everyone. So keep your fingers crossed! :]


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kreaturekid said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and support for these kits!
> 
> Im trying to see if I can find a way to make these painted statues, or styrene kits. I want to get these produced at a large number and get the cost down for everyone. So keep your fingers crossed!


Very Cool News Adam:thumbsup:
I think these would be a hands down runaway hit...
I'm still waiting to hear back from Atlantis... but right now, It's off to work I go...:wave:
Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

kreaturekid said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and support for these kits!
> 
> Im trying to see if I can find a way to make these painted statues, or styrene kits. I want to get these produced at a large number and get the cost down for everyone. So keep your fingers crossed! :]


My vote is for styrene! I would buy them...probably more than 1 of each too!

Good luck to ya!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Actually your characters would make for a great 3D animation film- like in "Monster House".


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> My vote is for styrene! I would buy them...probably more than 1 of each too!
> 
> Good luck to ya!
> 
> MMM


Ditto! Good luck kreaturekid, hope you can pull this off.

Sean


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sty-RENE!
Sty-RENE!
We want sty-RENE!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Mitchellmania said:


> Actually your characters would make for a great 3D animation film- like in "Monster House".


I agree. These are more than great models. They show great character designs and interesting concepts. I would do my best to merchandise these designs anyway I could.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:You're right about the molds Bob...I know Adam has them in rubber for his Resin kit, and I'm not sure how one would turn that into a metal mold?


well if we are talking vinyl, they have to make a wax copy of the pieces. those wax copies are electoplated with copper until the metal is thisk enough to be a mold. the wax is then melted out.
styrene, the model is broken down into parts, and a panograph device is used to mill the molds out of a metal block. 
the molds for vinyl arent too bad (relatively speaking) cost wise. the cost for styrene molds is staggering.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Fantastic stuff I want a set......I'll need to sell some more stuff I think.....wonder if I can get a down payment for the wife from the University for medical Science.....lol,Love Halloween and I really want these well done KreatureKid,you get my vote for resin/styrene or what ever way you produce them,
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh man! These things are a work of art. This is exactly what I'd come up with if I had the talent and the imagination - it really captures Halloween for me. Flawless. Amazing job, KreatureKid!

I just wish they were in my price range. I could see paying $40 to $65 per kit for sure. 
But I'll have to settle for the photos for now.

There's gotta be a big potential audience for this stuff. There's a huge number of Halloween die-hards out there, and if you look at the amount spent on things (as mentioned) like the Dept. 56 and Lemax Villages, not to mention yard props for home haunters, there's money on the table.

In a worst-case scenario, you could look at kickstarter.com for fundraising and see if you could produce the kits yourself via donations/pre-orders. You'd need to figure out production/shipping costs, etc. to see if its feasible. But I know theres' a lot more to getting kits on the shelves than just number-crunching.

Thanks McD for bringing these to the surface and thanks again to KreatureKid for bringing this stuff to life!


----------



## MajorBump (Jul 24, 2012)

So yea sorry for the uber bumpage here but, I was curious if there is any news regarding this set? I've been interested in these since they were first announced but could never afford them.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

MajorBump said:


> So yea sorry for the uber bumpage here but, I was curious if there is any news regarding this set? I've been interested in these since they were first announced but could never afford them.


I'll second that. Out of my price range now, but definitely worth every penny. Hopefully the invisible hand of supply and demand can bring the asking price down.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Not likely. Those things are huge, and use up a lotta resin.


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

hi guys, only news is that they are still the same price which is as low as I can afford to make them, and i will only be selling a couple more sets before i retire the molds and move on to a new series of original model kits that ill be releasing soon.


----------

